# Extended ASCII Character



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

Can anyone tell me the Alt-# sequence to get the smiling faces? There was one for a black face and one for a white face. I've Googled-searched 'till I'm not smiling anymore and cannot locate!

Thanking you in advance...


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

There isn't any standard ASCII for smileys. Here is the standard and extended list. Macs are different but still no smilieys.

http://www.asciitable.com/

I think what you are looking for is the Wingding font.
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~sorem002/wd.html

There are several different versions available.


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

Hmm, I seem to recall an ALT-# sequence that produced, not a round, but an almost rectangular-shaped smile face. You may be right that it was not an ASCII character, but it definitely was an ALT sequence...

Thanks for your input


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Here is something else that can display black and white smileys depending on your browser. It looks kind of deep for me but I remember something like it that gave the smileys and the card symbols.

http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/miscellaneous_symbols.html


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

This may be it, but is there an Alt-# sequence that can be associated with the HEX/DEC codes?

9786 263A WHITE SMILING FACE (present in WGL4) 
9787 263B BLACK SMILING FACE (present in WGL4)


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

I remember doing something like that. You would type in some key sequence and the charater number and get a display. But how and when I did it is long gone.  

Hopefully some of the other older techs here will remember. BOL


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

I think what you are talking about; there is / was and old time sort of smiley from the ASCII tables.

The white smiley is ASCII value 01, the black is ASCII value 02. They are small sort of square shaped lil fellows.

The card symbols mentioned are ASCII 03, 04, 05, 06.

In Basic programming terminology you would say 

Locate 12,40
Print CHR$(01)

To get a smiley on the screen in about the dead center.

You can call ASCII symbols / inputs via keyboard strokes. Example ASCII 27 is returned if you push (Escape key) ASCII 13 for ENTER.

The ALT key in combination with other keys will call / return ASCII symbols. Example ALT (Left Arrow Key in keypad) is the same as Escape (ASCII 27). Will work in Windows just like clicking the return arrow with the mouse.

You can play around and see what combination of keys with ALT call what functions. You can also figure it out in a small BASIC program using the ASC command which is the inverse of CHR$( )


----------

